
No Lines for Verizon iPhone - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/10/verizon-iphone-lines
======
mgkimsal
The majority of people that I know that wanted an iPhone got one via AT&T,
even if it meant they still carried a different phone from before (verizon,
sprint, etc). I'm not surprised that pre-orders went well, but not _too_
surprised that there weren't massive lines in stores. Couple that with the
uncertainty about iPhone5 - will Verizon get it this summer (assuming there is
a new iPhone this summer) or will they have to wait unti next Feb? Too much
uncertainty, ease of pre-orders, etc - not a massive event.

